# Esimio Professore Perplesso



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

Caro collega,scusa se ti scrivo di questioni molto delicate sul forum,a causa dei nostri molteplici impegni,incontrarci diventa sempre opera  molto ardua.Ti pregherei di valutare, in consiglio di amministrazione ,le posizioni del Dott Wolf,Dott Gas,Dottoressa Matraini.Pregiomi segnalarti questi tre affermati professionisti, Dott Gas per le sue conoscenze sul mondo Anorettale,Il dott Wolf per il suo acume teorico e pratico e la sua preparazione,Dott Matraini per le sue spiccate doti"ORALI"!Sarei contento se tu prendessi in considerazione e valutassi la loro promozione a Professore!Vorrei anche segnalarti che quell tizio  che mi hai fatto assumere per la pulizia dei cessi,e la manutenzione dei bidet è una grandissimo cialtrone....,invece di pulire ,suona con quel cazzo di pianoforte dalla mattina alla sera canzoni di Mario Merola,Peppino Di Capri,Gigi D'alessio,e Renato Carosone,sei sicuro che sia nativo di Vicenza?sei sicuro voti Lega Nord?Insomma disturba sia la didattica,che l'apprendimento dei dottorandi,i cessi sono sporchi,e detto fra noi,suona pure di merda.Sarà il caso di licenziarlo?Aspetto tua risposta.Ciao e grazie.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2013)

ma il figlio di ultimo è nato o no?


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma il figlio di ultimo è nato o no?


Vede attinenza la sua domanda in questo post?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

*t'e' piaciuta*

t'e' piaciuta t'e' piaciuta, tienatella cara cara, t'ha purtasti sull altare sotto braccio inzieme a te, mo ti vedo afflitto e stanco su coraggio ue' Giuva', se il mellone e' uscito bianco e mo co chi t'ha voi piglia'.....

canta napoli...napoli matrimoniale...eh eh....

non toccatemi carosone


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Professore*

Esimio rispondi celermente,il tizio di Vicenza,adesso recita pure le sceneggiate di Mario merola ed i cessi sono sempre più sporchi!


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vede attinenza la sua domanda in questo post?


no, che c'entra?


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> no, che c'entra?


Mi hai svaccato il 3d,permetti che il figlio di ultimo viene in secondo piano davanti a questioni di lavoro?


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro collega,scusa se ti scrivo di questioni molto delicate sul forum,a causa dei nostri molteplici impegni,incontrarci diventa sempre opera  molto ardua.Ti pregherei di valutare, in consiglio di amministrazione ,le posizioni del Dott Wolf,Dott Gas,Dottoressa Matraini.Pregiomi segnalarti questi tre affermati professionisti, Dott Gas per le sue conoscenze sul mondo Anorettale,Il dott Wolf per il suo acume teorico e pratico e la sua preparazione,Dott Matraini per le sue spiccate doti"ORALI"!Sarei contento se tu prendessi in considerazione e valutassi la loro promozione a Professore!Vorrei anche segnalarti che quell tizio  che mi hai fatto assumere per la pulizia dei cessi,e la manutenzione dei bidet è una grandissimo cialtrone....,invece di pulire ,suona con quel cazzo di pianoforte dalla mattina alla sera canzoni di Mario Merola,Peppino Di Capri,Gigi D'alessio,e Renato Carosone,sei sicuro che sia nativo di Vicenza?sei sicuro voti Lega Nord?Insomma disturba sia la didattica,che l'apprendimento dei dottorandi,i cessi sono sporchi,e detto fra noi,suona pure di merda.Sarà il caso di licenziarlo?Aspetto tua risposta.Ciao e grazie.


sulla promozione della dott.ssa Matraini non possono esserci dubbi,di niuna natura 

non ho avuto molto tempo per leggere le pregevoli dissertazioni del dottor Wolf,cercherò di mettermi in pari

sull'esimio Gas,come sa,pesa molto a suo sfavore la sua notoria incompetenza calcistica,lo proporrei per un PhD sul tema "le maglie a striscie e la loro funzione detergente in merito alla coibentazione dell'anfratto estrovertente" prima di procedere a promozioni


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

posso essere la mascotte?
ho un pigiama con la coda anche...


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> posso essere la mascotte?
> ho un pigiama con la coda anche...


Posso proporti come specializzanda per la neo professoressa Matraini


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Posso proporti come specializzanda per la neo professoressa Matraini


e' perche sono femmina? e allora non posso stare con i maschi?
preferisco essere un animaletto allora...
dont get me wrong...a me piace la dottoressa figuriamoci...
ma io volevo stare coi maschi
che ne so, giocare in porta, parlare di culi...cose cosi....da maschio


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' perche sono femmina? e allora non posso stare con i maschi?
> preferisco essere un animaletto allora...
> dont get me wrong...a me piace la dottoressa figuriamoci...
> ma io volevo stare coi maschi
> che ne so, giocare in porta, parlare di culi...cose cosi....da maschio


io credo che tu possa essere un'ottima allieva per tutti  ma da qualche parte si deve pur partire

una volta che avrai completato la specializzazione con la prof.Matraini,puoi sempre decidere con chi vuoi collaborare


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io credo che tu possa essere un'ottima allieva per tutti  ma da qualche parte si deve pur partire
> 
> una volta che avrai completato la specializzazione con la prof.Matraini,puoi sempre decidere con chi vuoi collaborare


si pero questo non e' giusto.
voglio sapere pure oscuro che ne pensa...tu sei di parte.


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

tu con chi vorresti collaborare


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sulla promozione della dott.ssa Matraini non possono esserci dubbi,di niuna natura
> 
> non ho avuto molto tempo per leggere le pregevoli dissertazioni del dottor Wolf,cercherò di mettermi in pari
> 
> sull'esimio Gas,come sa,pesa molto a suo sfavore la sua notoria incompetenza calcistica,lo proporrei per un PhD sul tema "le maglie a striscie e la loro funzione detergente in merito alla coibentazione dell'anfratto estrovertente" prima di procedere a promozioni


Siete due pirla :mrgreen: non c'entra nulla ma pure Min ha scritto un post OT mi valgo anche io della stessa facoltà.... Ma davvero non si sa nulla di Claudio?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu con chi vorresti collaborare


io non voglio collaborare. io voglio essere la mascotte...
pero se non posso esserlo allora voglio collaborare full time, moday to friday, a giorni alterni con tutti. io ho il dono dell ubiquita', non so tu....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Siete due pirla :mrgreen: *non c'entra nulla ma pure Min ha scritto un post OT mi valgo anche io della stessa facoltà.... Ma davvero non si sa nulla di Claudio?


Quoto:up:

:rotfl:

E comunque io non sono stata presa inconsiderazione e ho anche il sospetto di sapere perchè


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non voglio collaborare. io voglio essere la mascotte...
> pero se non posso esserlo allora voglio collaborare full time, moday to friday, a giorni alterni con tutti. io ho il dono dell ubiquita', non so tu....


ok vada per la collaborazione a tempo pieno.....


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> E comunque io non sono stata presa inconsiderazione e ho anche il sospetto di sapere perchè


tu nun te sta ad allargà troppo.....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu nun te sta ad allargà troppo.....



:embolo:


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

*su su.....*



farfalla ha detto:


> :embolo:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok vada per la collaborazione a tempo pieno.....


va bene....uffa...
e che devo fare? prendo appunti? su quali argomenti?
devo migliorare l italiano e usare un linguaggio forbito?
va bene lo stesso se ho ancora 2 denti da latte? (e' vero)


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siete due pirla :mrgreen: non c'entra nulla ma pure Min ha scritto un post OT mi valgo anche io della stessa facoltà.... Ma davvero non si sa nulla di Claudio?


prova a scrivergli in privato.....prima o poi risponderà,no?


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> va bene....uffa...
> e che devo fare? prendo appunti? su quali argomenti?
> devo migliorare l italiano e usare un linguaggio forbito?
> va bene lo stesso se ho ancora 2 denti da latte? (e' vero)


ma che davero?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma che davero?


ahahahahahaah con una V sola?

si e' vero...ma non e' una cosa brutta OH!!!


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

mica ho detto che è brutta  solo che è la prima volta che sento di una donna adulta con ancora dei denti da latte in bocca


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica ho detto che è brutta  solo che è la prima volta che sento di una donna adulta con ancora dei denti da latte in bocca


be ma solo 2.....poi mi sembrava fossimo tutti d accordo sul fatto che non sono donna, ma ragazza...
sono giustificata 

e' una particolarita..... no?


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

sì,decisamente sì 

te l'ho detto è la prima volta che mi capita


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Proff*



perplesso ha detto:


> sì,decisamente sì
> 
> te l'ho detto è la prima volta che mi capita


Esimio,ma sto cazzone che mi hai fatto assumere......continua con il pianoforte con le canzoni di peppino di capri,ma dove cazzo lo hai trovato?dice che è di vicenza,posso mandarlo affanculo a lui e il pianoforte?


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio,ma sto cazzone che mi hai fatto assumere......continua con il pianoforte con le canzoni di peppino di capri,ma dove cazzo lo hai trovato?dice che è di vicenza,posso mandarlo affanculo a lui e il pianoforte?


il pianoforte mettilo in vendita su EBay,luilì puoi sempre imbarcarlo con biglietto di sola andata per Singapore,là riusciranno a renderlo utile all'umanità


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Ok*



perplesso ha detto:


> il pianoforte mettilo in vendita su EBay,luilì puoi sempre imbarcarlo con biglietto di sola andata per Singapore,là riusciranno a renderlo utile all'umanità


Continua a strillare che è amico tuo,mona,terun,le solite storie.Ok posso mandarlo affanculo,tranquillo adesso se ne andrà a raccogliere i pomodori nella terra dei fuochi,nella terra dei casalesi,così capisce cosa significa lavorare veramente....altro che Singapore,o pianoforti a coda di minchia!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Continua a strillare che è amico tuo,mona,terun,le solite storie.Ok posso mandarlo affanculo,tranquillo adesso se ne andrà a raccogliere i pomodori nella terra dei fuochi,nella terra dei casalesi,così capisce cosa significa lavorare veramente....altro che Singapore,o pianoforti a coda di minchia!


ma tu hai mai pensato di lavorare in tv come comico?
tu regali a noi del forum (volevo dire al mondo) un sacco di risate....
sei importante


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma tu hai mai pensato di lavorare in tv come comico?
> tu regali a noi del forum (volevo dire al mondo) un sacco di risate....
> sei importante


Si,e non ti dico le risate delle donne ogni volta che mi calo le mutande....!:rotflrefersico affrontare la vita con il sorriso anche se non ho motivi per ridere...!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e non ti dico le risate delle donne ogni volta che mi calo le mutande....!:rotflrefersico affrontare la vita con il sorriso anche se non ho motivi per ridere...!


ma non ci giurerei sulle risate delle donne al calo di mutanda....
io c avrei paura
hai sentito le news?? sono assistente a tempo pieno......era pure indeterminato perpli?


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma non ci giurerei sulle risate delle donne al calo di mutanda....
> io c avrei paura
> hai sentito le news?? sono assistente a tempo pieno......era pure indeterminato perpli?


Meriti di più...!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meriti di più...!


LO SOOOOOOOOOOOO
volevo fare la mascotte, ma non credo di avere i requisiti.....
cioe' in realta non mi e' stato fatto un provino, nulla...
io salto, zompetto corro, inciampo e' vero, casco sempre ma con classe....
conosco e capisco benissimo il fuorigioco (della serie, durante la partita sono la prima a dire FUORIGIOCO!!!)
e corro coi i tacchi 12 cm......
cioe'''...che altro dovrebbe saper fare una mascotte...





............................................ so fare anche quello................................


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica ho detto che è brutta  solo che è la prima volta che sento di una donna adulta con ancora dei denti da latte in bocca


la mia ava li perse dopo i 90.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la mia ava li perse dopo i 90.


:mrgreen: Vero qualcuno ci muore ... Io non ho nemmeno un dente del giudizio ..Nada..nisba ... :mrgreen: Non credo sia un caso


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Vero qualcuno ci muore ... Io non ho nemmeno un dente del giudizio ..Nada..nisba ... :mrgreen: Non credo sia un caso


normalmente è la coseguenza di una agenìa: mancano quelli definitivi, restano quelli da latte. Solo che una volta l'ortopanoramica non c'era


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> normalmente è la coseguenza di una agenìa: mancano quelli definitivi, restano quelli da latte. Solo che una volta l'ortopanoramica non c'era


Si vero infatti con l'ortopanoramica si è capito che non avrò mai giudizio  Meglio eeehh che tutti mi dicon siano dolorosi durante la crescita


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si vero infatti con l'ortopanoramica si è capito che non avrò mai giudizio  Meglio eeehh che tutti mi dicon siano dolorosi durante la crescita


i miei non sono stati affatto dolorosi 
li ho ancora tutti è quattro sani
nonostante tutti dicessero che si cariavano ed erano da togliere


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> i miei non sono stati affatto dolorosi
> li ho ancora tutti è quattro sani
> nonostante tutti dicessero che si cariavano ed erano da togliere


Si ?  Credo,dipenda anche da una buona igiene dentale e da ereditarietà ...quindi tu sei giudiziosissima. :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ?  Credo,dipenda anche da una buona igiene dentale e da ereditarietà ...quindi tu sei giudiziosissima. :smile:


Purtroppo si


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Purtroppo si


Io poco ino ino


----------



## gas (2 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sulla promozione della dott.ssa Matraini non possono esserci dubbi,di niuna natura
> 
> non ho avuto molto tempo per leggere le pregevoli dissertazioni del dottor Wolf,cercherò di mettermi in pari
> 
> *sull'esimio Gas,come sa,pesa molto a suo sfavore la sua notoria incompetenza calcistica*,lo proporrei per un PhD sul tema "le maglie a striscie e la loro funzione detergente in merito alla coibentazione dell'anfratto estrovertente" prima di procedere a promozioni


lo so e posso comprendere la tua amarezza nell'essere ancora secondi in classifica
cerca di portare ancora un po di pazienza e vedrai che in poco tempo riuscirete ad essere risucchiati dalla mischia 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ringrazio comunque il prof. Oscuro per avermi proposto :up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> lo so e posso comprendere la tua amarezza nell'essere ancora secondi in classifica
> cerca di portare ancora un po di pazienza e vedrai che in poco tempo riuscirete ad essere risucchiati dalla mischia
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ringrazio comunque il prof. Oscuro per avermi proposto :up:


Era il minimo,tre settimane fa ho scritto come sarebbe andata a finire...juve troppo forte,purtroppo!Grandi soddisfazioni mi sta dando quel porco che allena l'inter,la fortuna sta finendo caro walterone mio,sono anno che ti ho capito....!Per il resto sto asciugando casa,dalle radio romane solo pianti e lacrime,arbitri,rigori,espulsioni,finiti i festeggiamenti...!:carneval:


----------



## gas (2 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era il minimo,tre settimane fa ho scritto come sarebbe andata a finire...juve troppo forte,purtroppo!Grandi soddisfazioni mi sta dando quel porco che allena l'inter,la fortuna sta finendo caro walterone mio,sono anno che ti ho capito....!Per il resto sto asciugando casa,dalle radio romane solo pianti e lacrime,arbitri,rigori,espulsioni,finiti i festeggiamenti...!:carneval:


forte in campionato e debole in coppa
hanno atteso il tempo necessario per inserire in squadra Llorrente, e la pazienza e il lavoro ha dato ragione a Conte.
Mazzarri ha preso una squadra a pezzi, ci vuole tempo, mentre su Benitez avrei molto da dire


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2013)

*gas*



gas ha detto:


> forte in campionato e debole in coppa
> hanno atteso il tempo necessario per inserire in squadra Llorrente, e la pazienza e il lavoro ha dato ragione a Conte.
> Mazzarri ha preso una squadra a pezzi, ci vuole tempo, mentre su Benitez avrei molto da dire


Leggiti qualcosa sulla storia di mazzarri,leggiti quel porco come stato riconoscente nei confronti del suo scopritore Buso...leggi leggi,e stato4 anni l'allenatore della mia squadra,e di figure di merda ce ne ha fatte fare parecchie per la sua incompetenza,e non ti dico i calciatori bruciati,Vargas,insigne,ecc.ecc.Benitez?deve darsi una svegliata,e subito!


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> lo so e posso comprendere la tua amarezza nell'essere ancora secondi in classifica
> cerca di portare ancora un po di pazienza e vedrai che in poco tempo riuscirete ad essere risucchiati dalla mischia
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ringrazio comunque il prof. Oscuro per avermi proposto :up:


10 vittorie e 4 pari,abbiamo preso in 14 partite gli stessi gol che voi avete preso solo in quel di Firenze

sì  ora siamo secondi,così come lo siete stati voi......sai mai che i ruoli cambino ancora prima di maggio


----------



## lothar57 (2 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era il minimo,tre settimane fa ho scritto come sarebbe andata a finire...juve troppo forte,purtroppo!Grandi soddisfazioni mi sta dando quel porco che allena l'inter,la fortuna sta finendo caro walterone mio,sono anno che ti ho capito....!Per il resto sto asciugando casa,dalle radio romane solo pianti e lacrime,arbitri,rigori,espulsioni,finiti i festeggiamenti...!:carneval:



Amico la Samp avrei preferito perdesse,pero'che goduria sentire Mazzarri...ahahahahhh..L'inter e'da 10-12 posto,non ha un gioco,e mette 1 campo 11 mercenari,come il tunisino Taider.D'altronde se uno non vince 1 casso con lavezzi cavani hamsik,figurati con guarin,alvarez..etc etc.Poi e'riuscito in un'impresa...Inter ha 1 punto in meno  dell'era Stramaccioni...ahahhaha.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico la Samp avrei preferito perdesse,pero'che goduria sentire Mazzarri...ahahahahhh..L'inter e'da 10-12 posto,non ha un gioco,e mette 1 campo 11 mercenari,come il tunisino Taider.D'altronde se uno non vince 1 casso con lavezzi cavani hamsik,figurati con guarin,alvarez..etc etc.Poi e'riuscito in un'impresa...Inter ha 1 punto in meno  dell'era Stramaccioni...ahahhaha.


Ma....,sono perplesso,ieri sera mica mi è piaciuta la partita,roma e juve son più forti di noi....!Però quanto cazzo è figo il pipita...!


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> 10 vittorie e 4 pari,abbiamo preso in 14 partite gli stessi gol che voi avete preso solo in quel di Firenze
> 
> sì ora siamo secondi,così come lo siete stati voi......sai mai che i ruoli cambino ancora prima di maggio


la speranza, come dicono, è l'ultima a morire
anche se rimarrei davvero perplesso dovessero cambiare i ruoli 
:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> la speranza, come dicono, è l'ultima a morire
> anche se rimarrei davvero perplesso dovessero cambiare i ruoli
> :mrgreen:


Gas,voi avete la champions...il napoli e la roma no....!:rotfl:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas,voi avete la champions...il napoli e la roma no....!:rotfl:


esimio
la champions non è roba per noi e lo abbiamo già dimostrato


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> esimio
> la champions non è roba per noi e lo abbiamo già dimostrato


Si,però andrete avanti....!Noi siamo fuori...e per fortuna....!


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,però andrete avanti....!Noi siamo fuori...e per fortuna....!


non siete ancora fuori e non è nemmeno detto che noi siamo dentro


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la speranza, come dicono, è l'ultima a morire
> anche se rimarrei davvero perplesso dovessero cambiare i ruoli
> :mrgreen:


il punto è che i favori del pronostico sono tutti a carico vostro.   se noi s'arriva secondi o terzi s'è già ottenuto più del preventivato,se voi non vincete lo scudetto,considerato che a meno di miracoli,tipo un'epidemia di difterite a casa del Madrid,del Barcellona,del Bayern,del Chelsea,del PSG,del Borussia,etc......direi che per l'innominabile sia già uno grosso risultato arrivare ai quarti in Europa......siete voi quelli che avete da rimetterci insomma


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Perply*

Perchè ti stannno così sul cazzo i gobbi?


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto è che i favori del pronostico sono tutti a carico vostro. se noi s'arriva secondi o terzi s'è già ottenuto più del preventivato,se voi non vincete lo scudetto,considerato che a meno di miracoli,tipo un'epidemia di difterite a casa del Madrid,del Barcellona,del Bayern,del Chelsea,del PSG,del Borussia,etc......direi che per l'innominabile sia già uno grosso risultato arrivare ai quarti in Europa......siete voi quelli che avete da rimetterci insomma


ma come sei velenoso, mi pari un mamba nero :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ti stannno così sul cazzo i gobbi?


un giorno ti spiegherò,anche in chiaro.   è una storia un filino vecchia,diciamo


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



perplesso ha detto:


> un giorno ti spiegherò,anche in chiaro.   è una storia un filino vecchia,diciamo


Il goal di turone?per favore no,da tifoso del napoli no....mi hanno disossato i coglioni,me li hanno sfranti,ti prego no....!


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il goal di turone?per favore no,da tifoso del napoli no....mi hanno disossato i coglioni,me li hanno sfranti,ti prego no....!


nah è una faccenda più personale.

peraltro il gol era valido


----------

